# homemade camera mount.



## budskiphotography (Oct 24, 2008)

though I'd share a few of these. This is a mount I made for fun and decided to strap the d100 outside of the car and pull of some shots. They came out a little burry because the mount isnt as stable as I had hoped, which im addressing now. 












I've also put my bike rack back ontop of the car and just waiting for the rain to stop to see what bigger/better images I can pull off. Also had another idea...


----------

